# Using Fade out thinners



## slawit (Oct 23, 2015)

Following on from my last thread ref Getting rid of Overspray.
I am happy to spray the repair again but could do with any tips you could pass on for using the fade out thinners. In the last thread I was told to use the fade out thinners while the overspray is still wet, but doesn't the overspray dry almost instantly with it been so thin? Does the fade out thinners wet the dry edge back in? (presuming you apply it in time)

Slawit


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Do you have a picture of the vehicle? from your last post it sounds like you are trying 
to fade a large area with a can, I'd only recommend using fade out aerosol on small areas for example bumpers.
Fade out gives you a blend to hide any edges but can be easily ripped back


----------



## slawit (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't have any pictures that will show up the overspray "dull edge" but you are right I am spraying a large area of around 1 mt long by 600 wide, that's why I am concerned by the time I have finished spraying the overspray will be too dry for the thinners to wet it back up


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes the thinners will wet up the dry edge

prepare the blend area with a grey scotch pad 

finish spraying then straight away fill the gun with fade out thinner and mist it over the edge

alternativly some folk like to thin down the some clear say 50% put that over the edge, then as above with thinners


----------

